# Seal Sands



## Taffisgod2

Photo Seal Sands off Walton on the Naze 7th October 2017


----------



## Erimus

Taffisgod2 said:


> Photo Seal Sands off Walton on the Naze 7th October 2017


Still sitting in Grimsby at present.

geoff


----------

